# Change of profession in labor contract and residence visa



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Dear experts,

Please advise on my scenario.
I have a Dubai residence visa and have also sponsored my wife. Now the thing is that the profession on my visa (and labor contract) was wrong, as I didn't have my university degree attested before.

Now I need to get it changed from Follow-up Clerk to Electrical Engineer. The employer and contract remaining the same. I know the procedure involving labor ministry and DNRD but my question is ...

If my visa profession gets changed, do I need to get my wife's visa cancelled and then re-issued or it won't be needed.

It all depends on my visa number really. As her visa is affiliated with mine only through the number and if my visa number remains the same, the cancellation won't be required. Right?

Please advise if you have faced a similar sort of issue or have any knowledge about the matter.

Thanks much.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Why do you need to change it? They've put you as a follow-up clerk because you couldn't get your qualifications attested - I am in the same position and have follow-up clerk on my visa.

Personally I wouldn't bother, it won't change anything. Get your qualifications attested then change it at renewal.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm. Good to know. First I heard that it won't let me sponsor my wife. But I have sponsored her successfully.

Well, as far as attestation goes... I have it ready.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you've managed to already sponsor her, I honestly wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## omrgul (Oct 24, 2012)

Actually the thing that's bothering me, is that at one branch of GDRFA, the policeman at the counter said that you are not allowed to get the family status with this profession.

I simply visited another branch and they didn't bother.

Can you confirm if the limitation is only actually of salary and not of any profession.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Unfortunately it's one of those questions, where the answer is, it depends on who you speak to. Technically it should be position and salary.

See how easy it is for your company to change it all for you. Your PRO should know.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you will find if your visa is cancelled, then the visas of those you sponsor have to be cancelled. This will have to be done before your visa is cancelled and you have to start over again. I would wait till this visa expires and do it then.


----------



## Deepak Kumar Thapa (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi
Kindly someone guide me if i can sponsor my wife, my visa status is follow up clerk and im getting all mixed information. I checked in typing centre i got answer no. but as per my PRO they said i can 100% sponsor. im so confused.
My salary is 5,265 AED

Thanks
Deep


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Deepak Kumar Thapa said:


> Hi
> Kindly someone guide me if i can sponsor my wife, my visa status is follow up clerk and im getting all mixed information. I checked in typing centre i got answer no. but as per my PRO they said i can 100% sponsor. im so confused.
> My salary is 5,265 AED
> 
> ...


Get the pro to process everything or introduce you to his typing centre contact


----------

